# Hello from NC



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

Welcome! Glad to have another NC member. Where in NC are you from?


----------



## sbs (May 31, 2007)

*heey*

hey from northwest nc


----------



## TarheelBow (Mar 25, 2010)

mjbrady said:


> Welcome! Glad to have another NC member. Where in NC are you from?


Concord, NC...about 5 min from Lowe's motor speedway. Where are you?


----------



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

TarheelBow said:


> Concord, NC...about 5 min from Lowe's motor speedway. Where are you?


Whispering Pines, right beside Pinehurst!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* TarheelBow. Have fun here.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Mar 25, 2010)

:welcome: to AT :blob1: :RockOn:


----------



## DaddyRat (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello from the Asheville area.


----------



## fishnwild (Apr 23, 2006)

Howdy from Lenior NC


----------



## Smoken (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello from Brevard, NC.


----------



## deanzr2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello from Mitchell County.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

sup!!!! welcome NC!


----------



## mtsrunner (Oct 20, 2007)

Greetings from Mills River, NC


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk 

From a fellow Tarheel ..

My in-laws are in Lexington NC not that far from ya ..


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello from a Stanly Co. native living very close to the waters of the PeeDee River and Rocky River.Better known as the Forks of the rivers.WELCOME!!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## PurnsleyOutdoor (Mar 31, 2010)

Welcome TarheelBow

Glad to see a fellow NC member...say in touch!

Greg


----------



## xshot1 (Apr 22, 2009)

welcome to AT :welcomesign:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------

